# Jigging set up



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

I would like to try jigging with some knife jigs, but i dont know the best set up for them? Should i use conventional or spinner and any other advice?

Thanks!

Seth


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer conventional personally. The balance and power with a conventional just feels right to me.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been wanting to get serious about jigging this year, I started in January and conventional worked great. But I grew up on spinning gear so I've been looking at using spinning more recently. Bought a few spinners that have 33lb drag and are very reliable, Canyon's have like 60+ lbs. of drag but I've heard mixed reviews. 

I hear conventional is better to jig with, they have better drag systems for the big boys...but I've seen video after video and talked with several friends that seems to indicate its preferential. 

I'm heading out next Wednesday with my new gear in hopes of catching my first keeper AJ, i'll let you know how it turns out. I haven't heard from my buddy yet on if he found 2 more people to come wtih, if he hasn't and if you are free on the 19th you can join my buddy and I to help test it out? I'll be going out of Pensacola.

Guess it depends on how you hold your gear...:shifty:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I love my Shimano Stella 8000SWPG with 250g Spinal jigging rod. It is a beast and extremely comfortable jigging and fighting fish. Jigging with conventional gear is bulky and tough of me.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

We use both and depending on rod length and the size of what's on the other end of the line helps with using stand-up gear (belt/harness etc.) esp. when wresting the reef donkeys, bigger sharks etc.

Good luck!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It doesn't matter what anyone else uses. What are you most comfortable with. That is what really matters. I personally like and use both. When one arm gets tried I switch to the other. Used to be the reliability were in conventional reels but with the constant R & D of spinning reels they have worked miracles on the better reels. So the ball is in your court. Which reel style are you more comfortable with.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> I love my Shimano Stella 8000SWPG with 250g Spinal jigging rod. It is a beast and extremely comfortable jigging and fighting fish. Jigging with conventional gear is bulky and tough of me.


x2 have a stella 10000FA on a spinal series 2 250gram and love it as it is comfortable to use for long periods of time. The downside to this rod is it is 5'6" and you have to stay on top of the fish more so but you can certainly turn a fishes head with them. 

As a lot of people have said it is a matter of personal preference. One thing I have learned about jigging is that it's all about the rod. If you can afford it do consider getting a upper echelon rod. Options would be OTI, Spinal, ocean revolution which you can get for around 350 on up. 

Also google "intro to jigging". It is a very informative thread on 360tuna.com that discusses all aspects of jigging and tackle selection.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

feelin' wright said:


> x2 have a stella 10000FA on a spinal series 2 250gram and love it as it is comfortable to use for long periods of time. The downside to this rod is it is 5'6" and you have to stay on top of the fish more so but you can certainly turn a fishes head with them.


Feelin,

I am curious what you mean when you say, "you have to stay on top of the fish more ...". 

Scar


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use both conventional and spinners. I like the spinners better, high speed and it just feels better opening and closing the bail wire at the depth you want. Stellas, torques, saltiga work great for jigging, but if you dont want to spend that money the saragosa, penn conquer, or other reels in that class with heavier drags work great.Your going to need a good jigging rod too, and braided line lots of braided line around 60lb to 80lb.... I use travilas or bluewater carnages, you cant go wrong with a rod that is rated for 100lb braid when your jacking fish jaws and horsing them to them to the top.


----------



## DaltonDeployed (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a Penn 706 and a shimano TLD 25 that i was gonna give a try with this week. Im totally new to this so it's going to be a learning experience. From what I've seen, it looks like a blast trying to get a good AJ to the surface on a spinning reel.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

DaltonDeployed said:


> I got a Penn 706 and a shimano TLD 25 that i was gonna give a try with this week. Im totally new to this so it's going to be a learning experience. From what I've seen, it looks like a blast trying to get a good AJ to the surface on a spinning reel.


 
It is absolutely no problem with the right gear, as a matter of fact I prefer wressling Ajs with jigging equiptment over broom stick bottom stuff.Remember for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. You are getting equally whipped when fighting big fish on broom stick rods.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I recently bought a Daiwa Saltist Hyperspeed 50 with a Saltiga jigging rod. I wanted the high speed retrieve for jigging, but the extra line capacity for deeper bottom fishing. It's much larger than the 30 model, but still smaller and lighter than a Torium 20. I've been happy with the set-up so far.

And yeah, I have a Penn 750 ready to go if I wanted to switch arms. It's not set-up on a jigging rod, and I'm probably going to leave it alone. I'll probably step up to a better spinning real with a jigging rod in the future. I think I have better technique jigging with my right hand and reeling with my left, but I don't think the fish give a crap.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I use a Torium 20 with a Trevala XX Heavy. I've reeled up a 150 pound shark with locked down drag to give you a sense of how strong the little reels are. I've caught most everything from grouper, AJs, Snapper, Bonita, kingfish, sharks. This thing has caught a world of different things. I'm sure youll be happy with whatever you get that suits you. This is just the set up I have and I am extremely happy with it. 

I've also jigged at 780 feet, so it does have good line capacity. I don't know what more you could ask of a reel.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> One thing I have learned about jigging is that it's all about the rod. If you can afford it do consider getting a upper echelon rod. Options would be OTI, Spinal, ocean revolution which you can get for around 350 on up.
> 
> .


I agree 100% with 50% of this statement 

It really is all about the rod rating being matched to the jig weight weight. A rod has to unload to give the jig max action, so the rod has to me matched to load properly on the upstroke. No load = no action.

That being said, there are plenty of budget rods that get it done, including Diawa and a few others. Hence my 50% agreement.

I have seen spin to conv about 50/50 with the people I have fished with. 

Here is why I live conventionals. They feel right. A really good conventional setup costs less than a good spinning reel alone and produces more drag. The gear ratio of conventionals tend to be right for jigging. The ratios are lower, which pulls the jig through the water easier and is easier on me allowing me to jig longer. 

Conventionals are just more durable. I have seen $1000 spinners smoked by bluefins. I have seen $350 Diawa saltiga conventionals kick their asses all day and keep going.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Scardog7 said:


> Feelin,
> 
> I am curious what you mean when you say, "you have to stay on top of the fish more ...".
> 
> Scar


What I am referring to is that the jigging rods are pretty short (atleast the ones I have are). I think my spinals are around 5'4" if I remember correctly. With such a short rod and parabolic action (rod bends up to the top rod grip) you almost feel as if you need to lean over the boat to bring one up.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

feelin' wright said:


> What I am referring to is that the jigging rods are pretty short (atleast the ones I have are). I think my spinals are around 5'4" if I remember correctly. With such a short rod and parabolic action (rod bends up to the top rod grip) you almost feel as if you need to lean over the boat to bring one up.


Yeah, thats the truth. It is a very different fight when using a parabolic rod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a Trinidad 40N jigging setup for sale on here right now


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I have a Trinidad 40N jigging setup for sale on here right now


The 40N specials are very nice. Those come with carbon drags right?


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

A Shimano Tld star 15/30 can be a great jigging reel for a very reasonable price. They are easy to maintain,inexpensive, lightweight and easily upgraded. It actually has stronger gears and anti-reverse than the Toriums and Tekotas. Penn Baja Special is another reel that you never hear about that makes for a good jigging setup. I have seen some BIG fish get manhandled by both of these reels.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep. Baja specials have twin dogs. They even rereleased them a few years ago. Should be plenty around.


----------

